# Any body needs parts for ww2 jerry bike start picking them up now,



## leo healy (Feb 20, 2021)

Looks like some Gi/s in the bocage -france -44 ,on a track where a horse and cart or a truck was getting outa dodge fast ,




and lost its work shop load out a the back


----------



## catfish (Feb 20, 2021)

cool photo


----------



## Nashman (Feb 22, 2021)

catfish said:


> cool photo



I'll say........... double cool.............


----------



## all riders (Mar 3, 2021)

What's that in the wooden box up front? Looks a bit like bazooka rounds!


----------



## leo healy (Mar 3, 2021)

Hi
  I would say those are German  8 cm mortar rounds in wooden box,s.


----------



## fat tire trader (Mar 5, 2021)

Looks like the homeless camps around here.


----------

